# Loaded R3's & sidehill



## LD48750 (Jun 25, 2016)

Does loading Turf tires lower the CoG of the tractor?

I have a sidehill I mow that is right at the edge of my comfort level now & I just loaded front & rear tires on my Ford 1510.

Am I going to be in trouble?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You may have to think about how you are going to attack the hill. Straight across may cause a roll over, straight down may cause a run away and straight up may cause a flip over. Down at 45 degrees may be a better bet, but not seeing your situation, or knowing your experience, it's not for me to say.


----------



## LD48750 (Jun 25, 2016)

Well ..... I have been mowing it the last 10 yrs or so with my 2N and a 72" 3pt finish mower. 
Last yr I got the 1510 with a MMM and it worked but is still as I said, right at my comfort level. 

MMM is off for winter & I may use the 3pt to start the season but will have the MMM back on soon.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds like you have it under control! I'd be a little uncomfortable as well, but I'm thinking that the mid mounted mower may very well lower your tractors center of gravity. Loading the front tires would also lower the CoG in my opinion... the rears..... I'm not sure.
How are you enjoying that 1510 over the 2N? Must be like night and day!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Do you have the wheels adjusted to the widest possible stance?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

If you could share some pics would help,go w/your gut feelings.


----------



## LD48750 (Jun 25, 2016)

Questioning all the weight of the fluid in tires goes to downhill side and air in tires is higher. 

Yes, rears are turned to widest setting, no adjustment for fronts.

Pictures? Of what? Slope angles don't really show up in pictures. I may get some 2x4's and try to show the drop with the tractor parked on the slope but not today .

Poor ol' 2N has been setting alone & abandoned with the old,old Woods RM306 attached. 
Massy MF50 still does the heavy work but the 1510 is still getting tested against anything I can find to try it at.
LOVE power steering for the first time on a tractor.
REALLY want to get out & try these loaded tires.


----------

